# Rarer than rare



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

Not many of these in existence











_Modified by chris24g at 6:30 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*

What is it....some type of turbo carb manifold or something







.


----------



## mikeyp0771 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Rarer than rare (2lowcoupedoor)*

looks kinda like it might belong on a 1.8t??


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*

dcoe inlet plenum from mercedes i think.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_Not many of these in existence









Being the rare car part junkie that I am...you my friend always seem to have parts that people want.


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Rarer than rare (epjetta)*

Good guesses all.
Inlet plenum/carb manifold: YES
DCOE pattern: YES
Mercedes: NO
Audi: NO
Hint: It's an aftermarket part from the 1980s


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Rarer than rare (Issam Abed)*

Issam, I knew someone would appreciate it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*

the anticipation is killing me.....tell us already







!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Rarer than rare (2lowcoupedoor)*

My guess is dcoe for Audi V8


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (Issam Abed)*

What 16V came mounted longitudinally? That outlet on the left is for coolant correct?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_My guess is dcoe for Audi V8

Think RARE.....like APR bought them out rare

_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_What 16V came mounted longitudinally? That outlet on the left is for coolant correct?

you are looking @ it upside down.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Think RARE.....like APR bought them out rare
you are looking @ it upside down.

For a 16V? Why take pictures of stuff upsidedown like that, it's hard enough as it is. lol.
Porsche?


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Rarer than rare (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_What 16V came mounted longitudinally?

None.

_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_That outlet on the left is for coolant correct?

Correct.
Wow, I thought someone would have nailed it by now. Issam, I think you are thinking of a different company. 
20 QUESTIONS (YES or NO)
Go.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*

8V?
16V?
Is it for a VW?


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Rarer than rare (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_8V? *1) NO*
16V? *2) YES*
Is it for a VW? *3) YES*
 
You have 17 questions left.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*

oettinger intake idk or drake maybe?


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Rarer than rare (Dave926)*

is there an A cast on it anywhere?


----------



## needsomthincheap (Feb 3, 2004)

heated intake for carbs? 16v obviously


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Rarer than rare (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_oettinger intake idk or drake maybe?









It's an oettinger
edit: so do I win the manifold? haha










_Modified by MkIIRoc at 6:32 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (MkIIRoc)*

Oettinger 16V Carburetor Manifold for Oettinger 16V head.


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Rarer than rare (secondgen)*

Correct! DCOE manifold for the oettinger 16 ventiler head. It was for motorsport applications only. DCOE means now can use ITBs and EFI instead of carbs.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*

WOWZERS!


----------



## grf (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zndOoFWtAPs
http://www.flappes.de/Bilder/IMG_3731.jpg
http://www.flappes.de/Bilder/IMG_4175.jpg


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_Correct! DCOE manifold for the oettinger 16 ventiler head. It was for motorsport applications only. DCOE means now can use ITBs and EFI instead of carbs.


Chris
APR bought Oettinger








Want to sell it!?


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Rarer than rare (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Chris
APR bought Oettinger










Ah, so you did know! Nice. I stand corrected. What's the story on that?

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Want to sell it!?









Plans are to install it into the 2 liter.


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (grf)*

Nice pics, grf. I wonder if anyone has ever ITB'd an o16v.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_
Ah, so you did know! Nice. I stand corrected. What's the story on that?

APR bought out Oettinger a couple of years ago and with the buy out came an Oettinger warehouse.
I spoke with Stephen @ WF last year and after a couple of emails back and forth the only parts they had kicking around were 94.5mm cranks and the lower portion of the oil pans.
Anything to do with the cylinder heads were gone.

_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_Nice pics, grf. I wonder if anyone has ever ITB'd an o16v.

ITB's or at least proper engine management systems were not around when that manifold was casted up.When or how did you get an Oettinger engine?


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Rarer than rare (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
ITB's or at least proper engine management systems were not around when that manifold was casted up.

Correct, although mechanical fuel injection would have been pretty close. Nothing compared (tuning wise) to what can be done today with full EFI/EMS. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
When or how did you get an Oettinger engine?

The 1.8L I bought on ebay.de about 6 years ago with the help of long time Scirocco friend, Dirk (the Scirocco community in general owes a lot to this guy, not to mention myself).
The 2L came in a Scirocco about a year later. It was built by Griffen Motorwerke in Berkeley by Terry himself. The PO let the car sit for years. He had a new kid and was long done with motorsports. It didn't run, and someone threw a brick through the windshield right before he put it up for sale. Changed the windshield and all the rubber under the hood. The car runs like a top now (thanks, Ed aka Zender. He knows things all 8v and 16v. Seriously.) 
The car is no looker, peeling clearcoat, dented fender, but I really don't care. 
How fast is it? Honestly, sick fast for its time, but there are these cars out there now that have this cam that runs like ass below 5k and then these little elves in the motor change the cam using ther elven magic and all of sudden theres a high lift race cam in the head. So now only as fast as any other sport NA car out there.
0-60 in the low 7s and quarters in the low 15s at 93 mph, give or take. All according to my old gtech pro.
ITBs and EMS should change that. For sure it will see more track days (at Thunderhill, fun, safe track) than it does now. 



_Modified by chris24g at 11:41 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

damn!
what id do for an ottinger head and them parts.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Rarer than rare (chris24g)*

heres one on you tube i found a while back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6ThnB7_GMM


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Rarer than rare (GLiwant a vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiwant a vr6* »_heres one on you tube i found a while back.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6ThnB7_GMM






























Hope they figured out the tune on that one!


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Rarer than rare (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
Hope they figured out the tune on that one!










haha yeah i was laughing at that


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Rarer than rare (MkIIRoc)*

Good Research....The Funny Thing Is We Have That complete Kit Sitting waiting To Be built For Display In OUr Showroom.....Better Beef Up Security Huh????


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Rarer than rare (scirocco8v1984)*

nah, dont worry about security. where are you located?







JK
very cool parts!


_Modified by Rocco R16V at 12:46 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Rarer than rare (Rocco R16V)*

I want one....where do I find an Oettinger head?


----------



## scirocco8v1984 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Rarer than rare (VWn00b)*

I'd Start Dredging The Atlantic!!!Thats About Your Best Bet For One Of Those......


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what good is flowing hot coolant through the intake manifold? wouldnt that go against the use of phenolic spacers? or is the coolant used to keep the combustion chamber of the cylinder head temps down and prevent detonation?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

I'm going to guess it has something to do with driveability and/or emissions.
Warming up the intake manifold should help atomize the fuel, and do it faster, making for better driveability, sooner. (someone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettaboy1884)*

I think it's just for even cooling of the head. I noticed that the head on a Lotus Esprit Turbo has the same design.


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chris24g)*

i could be wrong but doesn't the Bugatti do this to?


----------

